# LF Gaming Group in Reno/Carson City, NV area or Maptools game



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Sep 10, 2008)

Really would like to get a table game going in my area. I do DM, but would love to play for a while because I do have an online group that I'm DM'ing right now and DM'ing multiple games is tough on time and energy lol.

If anyone lives near Carson City/Reno, Nevada and would like to get something started shoot me a message please.

The other alternative is a weekly maptools game using something like Vent or TeamSpeak. I'm open to joining a group already in progress or starting up with some new people that way as well. I could play on the weekend evenings or Monday evening after 5pm Pacific time.

Thanks,
Trav


----------

